# IVF Worldwide



## kellykvech (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear Fertility Friends 

I am really unhappy about long waiting lists here in GB so I was wondering to go for treatment abroad.
Do you have some recommendation for a country to try with the same quality and cheap treatment ?
My friend which is now finally pregnant went to Czech republic for IVF cycle.
She gave me contact on these websites www.medicaltravelczech.com
Do you have some suggestions or experience ?

Thank you,
Kelly

/links


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Kelly,

If you go further down the homepage there is an international section and it lists the different country's and clinic's, so hopefully you will get more information on there.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Kelly

I have moved your post to the international area where you will find some links above helpful and can explore the international locations 



Em


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

My husband and I are headed to Zlin in the Czech Republic. Lots of CZ ladies here go to Reprofit in Brno. We chose Zlin as they were able to offer us the dates we were able to travel. They have a shorter waiting time for donor cycles. not sure of waiting times for own egg but I can't imagine it would be very long.


----------

